# encoding

## ghuug

<-- KOI8-R -->

Во избежание путаницы в кодировках, предлогаю пользовать koi8-r как стандарт на этом форуме.

Есть кто против?

Форум пока еще сырой, надо порядок навести, etc.

Вообщем ждемс остальных модераторов.

Михаил.

----------

## sdk

мЕР!  :Wink:  оСЯРЭ АСДЕР ЙЮЙЮЪ АШКЮ! оНЯР БШЬЕ Ъ ЛНЦС ОПНВХРЮРЭ РНКЭЙН ЕЯКХ ЯОЕЖХЮКЭМН БШАЕПС ЩРС ЙНДХПНБЙС ХГ ЯОХЯЙЮ! вЕЦН БШ ЛМЕ ОПЕДКЮЦЮЕРЕ ЙЮФДШИ ПЮГ РЮЙ ЙКХЙЮРЭ?  :Sad:  ъ ХЛЕК РЮЙНИ НОШР Я НДМХЛ ТНПСЛНЛ Х ЩРН АШКН ЯНБЯЕЛ МЕ ОПХЪРМН.

ю, ЙЯРЮРХ, ВРН ГЮ ЙНДХПНБЙЮ ЯРНХР ЯЕИВЮЯ?

х ВЕЦН ДПСЦХЕ ЯЙЮФСР?

----------

## sdk

The same post only in koi8:

Нет!  :Wink:  Пусть будет какая была! Пост выше я могу прочитать только если специально выберу эту кодировку из списка! Чего вы мне предлагаете каждый раз так кликать?  :Sad:  Я имел такой опыт с одним форумом и это было совсем не приятно.

А, кстати, что за кодировка стоит сейчас?

И чего другие скажут?

----------

## ghuug

translit:

SDK - net, nado vibrat' edinuu kodirovku.

to, chto ti shyas napisal - eto bilo v CP1251.

Moy post bil v KOI8-R.

otsuda bespredel i nachinaetsa...

u kogo-to CP1251 stoit kak default, u kogo-to eto koi8-r.

ya predlozhil KOI8-R, t.k., IMHO, eto standard dlya Cyrillic unix users. A CP1251 - eto M$.

----------

## sdk

translit:

OK, moget ya sglupil. Esli koi8 budet correctno avtoopredelyatsya (browserom), to ya polnostyu ZA.

A budet li?

----------

## Slot

С ЛЕМЪ БЯ╦ БХДМН

----------

## sdk

рЮЙ БНР БХДХРЕ, Я ЙНДХПНБЙНИ ЙНРНПЮЪ ЯЕИВЮЯ БЯЕЛ БЯЕ БХДМН. с ЛЕМЪ ЯРНХР ЮБРН Х БЯЕ НРКХВМН.

2gnuug: Ю С РЕАЪ РПЮАКШ АШКХ ХГМЮВЮКЭМН?

х ЙЯРЮРХ, ЛНФМН КХ Б phpBB ЦКНАЮКЭМН ХГЛЕМХРЭ ЙНДХПНБЙС?

хМРЕПЕЯМН, Ю ЙЮЙСЧ ХЯОНКЭГСЕР МЮЬ ТНПСЛ МЮ www.linuxshop.ru? лНФЕР РЮЛ ЯОПНЯХРЭ С Timothy? нМ-РН РЮЛ БЯЕ МЮЯРПНХК Х БЯЕ ПЮАНРЮЕР МНПЛЮКЭМН. дЮФЕ НРКХВМН  :Smile: . х С БЯЕУ.

----------

## VN

п░ я┤я┌п╬, UTF-8 п╫п╣ п╨п╟я┌п╦я┌? п≈п╟я┤п╣п╪ я─п╟п╥п╡п╬п╢п╦я┌я▄ п╢п╬п╪п╬я─п╬я┴п╣п╫я▀п╧ п╠п╬я─п╢п╣п╩я▄ п╫п╟ п╪п╦я─п╬п╡я▀я┘ я│п╟п╧я┌п╟я┘?

п÷п╬п╨п╟,

VN

----------

## GreenDragon

 *ghuug wrote:*   

> translit:
> 
> SDK - net, nado vibrat' edinuu kodirovku.
> 
> to, chto ti shyas napisal - eto bilo v CP1251.
> ...

 

Net, nuzhno vybirat' ne edinuyu kodirovku? a normal'no nastroit' Apache i sey forum, 4toby user s any locals can read this forum. Blin!!! Inache  za4em etot gemor.

====== koi8-r begin=====

??? ????? ??? ?????? ???????????, ?? ? ???? ?????? ?? ???????????? ?? ?????????. IMHO, ??????

====== end koi8-r ======

----------

## UncleAndy

Блин! У меня в юникоде не постятся сообщения.  :Sad: (((

Тогда лучше koi8, я думаю.

----------

## ba

ne, esli etu hrenoten' s kodirovkami ne reshit', to malo kto poidet na etot forum. i reshat' nado ne vyborom vse postim v odnoy kodirovke, a prosit' adminov sdelat' chtoby generilis' pravil'nye hedery.

\\ne navizhu translit

----------

## alx_

кои8 текст?

----------

## im

А почему не юникод ? Всё-таки стребовать с владельцев сайта пометку контента UTF-8 будет попроще, ибо им 7-битным это пофих.

----------

## Bor81

U menya mozilla normalno ne detectit etot cp1251

Davayte ili koi8 ili utf8

Ustroyte golosovanie

----------

## svyatogor

п╒п╟п╨, п╬я┤п╟я─п╬п╡п╟я┌п╣п╩я▄п╫п╬! п╒п╟п╨п╬п╣ п╡п╟п╤п╫п╬п╣ я│п╬п╠я▀я┌п╦п╣, Russian Follow Up translator (я┌п╬ п╠п╦я┬я▄ я▐) я┐п╥п╫п╟я▒я┌ п╬п╠ я█я┌п╬п╪ п╦п╥ п╫п╬п╡п╬я│я┌п╣п╧ п╫п╟ LOR'e.  :Sad: 

п╒п╣п©п╣я─я▄ п╫п╟ п©я─п╣п╢п╪п╣я┌ п╨п╬п╢п╦я─п╬п╡п╨п╦. п²п╣ п╢я┐я─п╦я┌п╣, UTF8 - я█я┌п╬ я│я┌п╟п╫п╢п╟я─я┌ п╫п╟ я█я┌п╬п╪ я│п╟п╧я┌п╣. п╦п╫п╟я┤п╣ п╡п╬п╬п╠я┴п╣ п╨п╟я┬п╟ п╠я┐п╢п╣я┌...

----------

## Ezhik

Ъ ЙЯРЮРХ c sdk ОНКМНЯРЭЧ ЯНЦКЮЯЕМ =) БЯЕ БХДМН Х КЮМН - С ЛЕМЪ ТНПСЛ www.gentoo.ru МНПЛЮКЭМН ОНЙЮГШБЮЕР.

ГШ ЙЯРЮРХ С ЛЕМЪ БЯЪ ЦЕМРН(ЙНМЯНКЭ Х ХЙЯШ) ЯХДЪР МЮ ru_RU.CP1251 БЙКЧВЮЪ openoffice, anjuta Х ОПНВЕЕ Х ОПНВЕЕ - Х УНПНЬН ЯХДЪР -  АЕГ ЙПЪЙНГЪАКНБ Х МЕВХРЮЕЛШУ ЯРПНВЕЙ

----------

## im

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

п╫п╟п╢п╬ п╡я▀п©я─п╬я│п╦я┌я▄ s/iso-8859-1/utf-8/

я█я┌п╬ п╬п©я┌п╦п╪п╟п╩я▄п╫п╬, п©п╬я┌п╬п╪я┐ п╨п╟п╨ п©п╬п╩я┐я┤п╦я┌я▄ koi п╦п╩п╦ 1251 п╫п╣я─п╣п╟п╩я▄п╫п╬, п©п╬я│п╨п╬п╩я▄п╨я┐ я┌п╬пЁп╢п╟ п╡я│п╣ п╣п╡я─п╬п©п╣п╧я│п╨п╦п╣ я┤п╦я┌п╟я┌п╣п╩п╦ п╡п╪п╣я│п╬ я┐п╪п╩я▐я▌я┌п╬п╡ п©п╬п╩я┐я┤п╟я┌ п╨п╦я─п╦п╩п╩п╦я┤п╣я│п╨п╦п╣ п╨я─п╟п╨п╬п╥я▐п╠я─я▀.

----------

## Gabber

еЯРЭ ЮКЭРЕПМЮРХБМНЕ ОПЕДКНФЕМХЕ, davajte budem pisat' na translite ? ;]] ПЕЬЕМХЕ МЕ ЯСОЕП ЙНМЕВМН, МН ЕЯКХ ВЕЯРМНА РН Ъ ГЮ...Ъ ЫЕКЙЮРЭ ЙНДХПНБЙХ ;]

----------

## Unik

tak ne poidet  :Smile: 

esli isxodit iz togo, chto etot forum dlya linuxoidov, a bolshinstvo russkix linuxoidov seichas ispolzujet koi8r (imho), to ego i nado ispolzovat. v budushem nado perexodit' na utf8, no nashemu phpBB eto svetit ne skoro  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabber

na samom dele eshjo ne v kazhdom offise linuksoidy sidjat na linukse ;]

no takoj bardak kak v etom subje tozhe ne katit ;]

----------

## aim1159

 *ghuug wrote:*   

> <-- KOI8-R -->

 

п⌠п╩я┐п©п╬ п╡ п╫п╟я┬п╣ п╡я─п╣п╪я▐ я▌п╥п╟я┌я▄ koi8-r. п▒я┐п╢я┐я┴п╣п╣ п╥п╟ п╦п╪п©п╩п╣п╪п╣п╫я┌п╟я├п╦я▐п╪п╦ Unicode (п╡ п╫п╟я│я┌п╬п╣я▐я┴п╣п╣ п╡я─п╣п╪я▐ п╫п╟п╦п╠п╬п╩п╣п╣ п©я─п╦п╣п╪п╩п╦п╪п╟ п╢п╩я▐ я▌п╥п╟п╫п╦я▐ UTF- :Cool: 

----------

## Homer J. Simpson

Пусть кои-8 будет !!!!Так привычнее и проще  :Confused:  Все остальное -краказябры!

----------

## h1ma

ДЮ Б МЮРСПЕ, ВЕ ЛНГЦХ РПЮУЮРЭ, ЯРЮБХРЭ KOI8-R Х МЕОЮПХРЯЪ

----------

## Max_Evil

Вот нашли проблему... Если выдавать правильные хедеры, то разницы никакой. Но хотелось бы utf-8  :Smile: 

----------

## Totenkopf

не. надо все-таки юникод. а то не одни мы тут, со своими кодировками.

----------

## Zoltan

 *Totenkopf wrote:*   

> не. надо все-таки юникод. а то не одни мы тут, со своими кодировками.

 

Реально мы тут первые кому понадобилось что-то кроме iso-8859-1, даже греки нормально живут со своими лямбдами. Все форумы до нашего тут были на европейских языках.

----------

## Slot

что-то тут напутали с кодировкой...

P.S. оставили бы всё как было...

----------

## kitov

koi8-ru -самый лучший вариант.

90% на нём сидят.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Может пора Sticky убрать с топика?  :Wink: 

----------

## Rasputin

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> Может пора  убрать с топика? 

 

А что такое Sticky, обьясните неграмотному  :Smile: 

----------

## @lexb

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

>  *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   Может пора  убрать с топика?  
> 
> А что такое Sticky, обьясните неграмотному 

 

прилепленная...

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

поползла родимая вниз  :Smile: 

----------

